# What happened to my Betta?



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

Tried everything I could get my hands on with medication for a growth I noticed a few months ago it progressed slowly and nothing I did seemed to help then I got back from weekend away to this …it looks like he exploded!  he’s acting normal other then no longer taking sharp turns and he is still eating and coming for treats, what can I do to help him!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry to hear about your baby. 

Im not exactly sure what to tell you medicine wise or if you even need it. 
But definitely keep his water clean to help keep out infection, and I'd recommend putting in an Indian Almond Leaf. They have antibacterial, antifungal, and calming properties. 
And it looks like a burst cyst or abscess of some kind. 

Hope this helps and hopefully someone with more knowledge will come along!


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry to hear about your baby.
> 
> Im not exactly sure what to tell you medicine wise or if you even need it.
> But definitely keep his water clean to help keep out infection, and I'd recommend putting in an Indian Almond Leaf. They have antibacterial, antifungal, and calming properties.
> ...


thank you , I’ll add a leaf right now.


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

No idea what that is as I am fairly new myself to the world of bettas but I DO know that Kanaplex is a good medicine you can find in most fish stores. It's good for bacterial infections, parasites and whatnot. It's easy to use. A level amount (scrape the top off) spoon that it comes with every 2 days for up to 3 doses in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> No idea what that is as I am fairly new myself to the world of bettas but I DO know that Kanaplex is a good medicine you can find in most fish stores. It's good for bacterial infections, parasites and whatnot. It's easy to use. A level amount (scrape the top off) spoon that it comes with every 2 days for up to 3 doses in a 5 gallon tank.


Unfortunately I don’t think I can get that in Canada but I will certainly check further into it. Thank you


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

How about clean water, almond leaf, and aquarium salt ….believing it will heal from the inside out.


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

MABetta said:


> How about clean water, almond leaf, and aquarium salt ….believing it will heal from the inside out.


I do weekly 30% water changes in his 20 gallon tank. I have two filters running and just added a fresh almond leaf today  I’ll definitely add salt tomorrow after the water change. I’ve tested the water with my kit and everything seems good. All other fish in the tank are healthy as well. I hope he heals from this ! He is so friendly and beautiful… from his other side you’d never know anything was wrong! It looks painful!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I would, if you can…..isolate him for the salt treatment.


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

MABetta said:


> I would, if you can…..isolate him for the salt treatment.


I have a cycled 5 gallon empty tank currently running (set up for new fish I was planning on getting) I could transfer him into it easily. I also have a smaller tanks and a few different bowls to choose from 10 gallon 3gallon and 1/12 gallon down to the small cup size ones that I can use as well . Do you think I should I do a temporary dip treatment or total isolation… (he gets along very well with his tank mates I’d like him to feel safe in his environment but what ever helps him best is what I will do.


----------



## goldiesrule (Nov 3, 2021)

PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can... 

please fill out this form so we can help you out better! and in the meantime, until you figure out what happened, I’d advise against a strong antibiotic like Kanaplex.


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

goldiesrule said:


> PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...
> 
> please fill out this form so we can help you out better! and in the meantime, until you figure out what happened, I’d advise against a strong antibiotic like Kanaplex.





goldiesrule said:


> PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...
> 
> please fill out this form so we can help you out better! and in the meantime, until you figure out what happened, I’d advise against a strong antibiotic like Kanaplex.


Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 20
Does it have a filter? Yes two (over the top ones) 
Does it have a heater? Yes two on separate sides of tank 
What temperature is your tank? Currently 77f / 25c
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No but I have one I can add 
Does your Betta have tank mates? Yes 
What kind? 1 Corydora, 7 white clouds, 3 zebra danios, 2 otocinclus catfish

Food:
What food brand do you use? Tropical flakes , Aqueon Pro pellets , Tetra bloodworms, Topfin algae thins, Fugal Bug bites. 
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Both 
Freeze-dried? Yes 
How often do you feed your Betta? Twice a day How much? 3-4 pellets directly to him plus what he gets ahold of from the other fish 

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Weekly 
What percentage of water did you change? 30%
What is the source of your water? City Tap water 
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Always Vacuum 
What additives do you use other than conditioner? Yes stability What brand of conditioner? ZzAPI

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: No3- right between 10 ppm and 20 ppm 
Nitrate: No2 -0 ppm
pH: between 6.8 and 7 

*High range test is not even reading at 7.4 on chart so it’s less then that. 

Hardness (GH): unknown 
Alkalinity (KH): unknown 

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Roughly two months thought it was ick so treated him for that
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? No …other then the exploded side that is. 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He’s not turning as fast and has picked a new hideout 
Is your Betta still eating? Yes 
Have you started treating your Betta? Yes previously and no change 
If so, how? Tried a few things …super ick cure first, then Primafix, Melafix and aquarium salt and added almond leafs 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? Under a year 
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## Bubbl3s (Nov 4, 2021)

Sharalp said:


> Housing:
> How many gallons is your tank? 20
> Does it have a filter? Yes two (over the top ones)
> Does it have a heater? Yes two on separate sides of tank
> ...


Your Nitrite is way too high, it needs to be as close to as possible to 0ppm for it to be safe for fish. Are you sure you haven't mixed up nitrite and nitrate? If your nitrate really is that high you need to do a 50% water change immediately and then continue with water changes once a day until your nitrite levels are at 0ppm.
As for what has caused your Betta to become this way I'm not sure and so cannot recommend any medicines. However keeping your water clean and daily water changes can only help. 
I know you said you have had your Betta for just under a year but has he been in his current tank the whole time or is this a new set up, if it is the latter did you cycle your tank first, and how long has it been up and running?
Also is there anything in the tank he could get injured by, it doesn't seem a likely cause of the injury but always worth checking if there's nothing that could hurt him 

Just as a side note, corydoras need to be kept in schools of 6 or more and the danios need to be kept in groups of 5 or more otherwise they will become stressed.

I hope your baby starts to feel better soon


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

Sharalp said:


> Housing:
> How many gallons is your tank? 20
> Does it have a filter? Yes two (over the top ones)
> Does it have a heater? Yes two on separate sides of tank
> ...


----------



## Elijah's mum (Jun 21, 2021)

Sharalp said:


> Tried everything I could get my hands on with medication for a growth I noticed a few months ago it progressed slowly and nothing I did seemed to help then I got back from weekend away to this …it looks like he exploded!  he’s acting normal other then no longer taking sharp turns and he is still eating and coming for treats, what can I do to help him!
> View attachment 1035513


Hi,

My Betta has a similar growth have taken him to a recommend vet who quiet frankly offered no real advice. I have since spoken with people who import/export bettas and have been told that this is a cell mutation involving proteins that do not know when to turn off. Apparently breeding stock is being used as young as 6 months and as a consequence they are not picking up any genetic faults before stock is shipped. Have also noticed that this seems to happen with mainly iridescent fish that have blue colouring. I would really like to know if anyone has heard of a dragon wart which was what someone has described it as.
Vet has said that the growth is to big to remove and until such time he is unable to swim efficiently or is no longer interested in eating I am to carry on as normal.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

That makes total sense to me. I am sorry. From the picture, it looked as if a sore was healing from the inside out. I offered the salt treatment in an effort to keep it clean while healing. I have never heard the term dragon wart but sounds appropriate too. Enjoy your fish as long as you can.


----------



## Sharalp (Nov 3, 2021)

Elijah's mum said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Betta has a similar growth have taken him to a recommend vet who quiet frankly offered no real advice. I have since spoken with people who import/export bettas and have been told that this is a cell mutation involving proteins that do not know when to turn off. Apparently breeding stock is being used as young as 6 months and as a consequence they are not picking up any genetic faults before stock is shipped. Have also noticed that this seems to happen with mainly iridescent fish that have blue colouring. I would really like to know if anyone has heard of a dragon wart which was what someone has described it as.
> Vet has said that the growth is to big to remove and until such time he is unable to swim efficiently or is no longer interested in eating I am to carry on as normal.


What a shame It does appear to be growing bigger (healing over in a way) and my little friend is not swimming around much anymore hardly eating either unfortunately. I’ll be sad to see him go and in the future I will probably avoid the iridescent blue just in case  Thanks for your helpful response


----------

